# Ascensor con un comparador, contador y un codificador



## zarter (May 3, 2006)

Hola necesito ayuda para hacer el contador del ascensor, creo que el codificador y el comparador les tengo bien pero el contador no tengo ni idea me podeis ayudar? el ascensor tiene que subir y bajar 6 plantas y reconocerlas.

saludos y gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 9, 2006)

Hola, hace días entregue un trabajo de un asensor, 

Les adjunto el trabajo.

En un ascensor es poco práctico usar contadores, mejor se utilizan PLC o micros, hay un PLC creo que de HITACHI que controla un elevador.

Saludos


----------



## ferpunk59 (May 2, 2007)

En la U me mandaron hacer el sgte circuito y no se por donde empezar por fa ayudenme!!

El circuito solo se basa en IC digitales, o sea nada de pic. solo flip flops, contadores, compuertas, etc...

El problema es el sgte:
-Se desea construir un ascensor de 11 pisos, el cual debe ir contando de 0-11 y de 11-0 en binario y se debe mostrar por medio de 4 leds.
-cada numero binario representa un piso.
-el ascensor de subir y bajar, o sea necesitare un contador que me cuente en binario de 0-11 y de 11-0 y asi sucesivamente.
-debe haber un pulsador que me detenga el motor en el piso que yo quiera.
-en cada piso debe haber dos pulsadores uno para ir hacia arriba y otro para abajo.

De antemano les agradezco, espero pronta respuesta


----------



## El nombre (May 3, 2007)

Igual está subiendo más de una vez. Perdonar

Este es un ejemplo. tan sólo tienes que ampliarlo

Saludos

Circuito de llamada de ascensor.



Relación de materiales:
•	Un chip 4532B.
•	Un chip 4585B.


El circuito simulará el automatismo de llamada de un ascensor de siete plantas. Para ello conectaremos el teclado del entrenador como bloque de pulsadores, en plantas o en cabina, que compararán su valor con el codificado de los detectores de plantas.

Como quiera que aún no se han estudiado los flip flop, no podremos memorizar el valor codificado de los detectores de posición. Pero superaremos el inconveniente si hacemos trabajar los conmutadores detectores de forma que al cerrar uno de más peso permanezcan cerrados todos los que están por debajo de éste.

Después de probar el funcionamiento del automatismo aprovecharemos para estudiar los dos integrados, por separado, en todas sus posibilidades.


----------



## ferpunk59 (May 3, 2007)

Gracias por la información,,


Lo he hecho como dices y me ha resultado,,,gracias!!


----------



## wilichan25 (May 10, 2008)

Hola a todos, perdon por la duda acerca de este circuito, me gustaría implementarlo pero  en el dibujo el KPD1 que está en la parte de abajo ¿ es un display o que es ; que función tendría?


----------



## kiuzo (May 16, 2008)

debe ser un pulsador.


----------



## sarastigonzalo (Oct 6, 2008)

eso q preguntan no va es como un indicador de salida con entrada en binario es del programa q lo armo


----------



## gabriell (Oct 7, 2008)

mmm me da la sensacion q es el indicador binario de q piso esta el ascensor en ese momento y el comparador mira entre este y el boton del piso q llamo
me parece q funciona asi


----------



## Deme (Oct 8, 2008)

Yo realice un proyecto similar pero solo eran 4 pisos y el circuito es muy simple.
Lo que ace dicho circuito es cambiar el estado del elevador por medio de cuatro botones para mover el elevador los cuales son nombrados:
PB- planta baja-
01- primer pisi 
02- segundo piso 
03- tercer piso


----------



## abaddon1984 (Dic 1, 2008)

amigo este codigo tuyo me ha servido a mi tambien me encargaron un elevador gracias


----------



## bridge64 (Dic 14, 2010)

genial tu trabajo, me sirvio mucho


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 14, 2010)

*EinSoldiatGott* baje tu trabajo,solo por curiosidad ya que no me dedico a los ascensores, pero  la verdad esta exelente realmente muy buen trabajo
te felicito,y gracias por contribuir desinteresadamente.


----------

